# Problems with ASUS A8V Bios 1011 Athlon64 & AGP

## Lars

Hi,

I found some problems with my ASUS A8V and the latest Bios 1011.

With this Bios I'm not able to start X11(Xorg 6.8.2) with DRI.

If I activate DRI, X11 starts, the X-cross come up screen is black, after a short while, the mouse pointer from KDE come up but the screen remained black, mouse is movable. Keyboard hangs, but from my second PC I can connect with ssh and see that X hangs (consume 99% CPU, not killable with kill -9), it is possible to reboot the system and check some other Bios options.

In Kernel 2.4.28 I have to set in Section Device

```
Option "no_accel" "yes"
```

Also XAA doesn't work. No acceleration at all. This is more than a pain.

In Kernel 2.6.11.5 I have to say the same, but XAA is working.

After leave X11, via KDE/Logout, the whole computer hangs, I have to press the reset key.

My current solution against this problem is to downgrade to Bios 1009. Now X11 starts again,  also DRI works very well.

My current Bios (1009) options for AGP are:

```

VLink 8x support          [Disabled]

AGP Mode                  [AGP 4x]

AGP Fast Write            [Disabled]

Graphics Aperture Size    [128MB]

AGP 3.0 Calibration cycle [Disabled]

DBI Output for AGP Trans  [Enabled]

```

My current xorg.conf settings

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 9200"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "off"

EndSection

```

I hope that I never need 1011.

BTW: Also KDE/Logout works again very well.

Regards

Lars

----------

## Feinorgh

Thank you very, very much!

I have the exact same setup as you (A8V Deluxe, xorg-6.8.2, GeCube Radeon 9200), and I spent the better part of two full days trying to get this to work. I had all but given up when I searched the Gentoo forums as a last resort, and came up with this.

I downgraded the BIOS to 1009 and put the settings to what is described above, and now DRI works again. I just with the framerate would be better (ca 460 FPS in glxgears) but at least now 3D works.

Again, thank you very much. I don't think I would have figured this out on my own.

----------

